# no spring vs extended crown



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

Which one is lower?
Does anyone know


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

the extended crown will make your bike sit lower but it's not ridable anymore. If you want to ride it - just take the spring off. For a showbike I'd suggest the extended crown.

just my 2cents.


----------



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks yea I roll with no spring now and i was going to order the ext crown if it was the same i dont want to go lower.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Id do both ! Take the spring out and use the extended crown but only when you show.. When you ridin I'd use the regular crown and the spring for the bouncy action!


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

i roll wit xtended crowns


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 19 2003, 03:33 AM
> *the extended crown will make your bike sit lower but it's not ridable anymore. If you want to ride it - just take the spring off. For a showbike I'd suggest the extended crown.
> 
> just my 2cents.*


 is the extended crown weak or something? I got one, but haven't put wheels on the bike yet to try it out. Was thinkin about tosson the reg. crown until I read what you sed.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

from what I remember, the extended crown gives you 2 extra inches to lower it with the spring without hitting the frame (as long as the frame isn't thicker than stock) while riding. When I was looking to make a custom extended crown, I think that's what we figured it out to be.

K. Diaz


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

if you have the extended crown you can ride it, the only thing is that you would have to have perfect balance, or you will end up jamin the pedal into the gound, or if ur a not so light person, you can raise the fendermore towards the front so it lifts it off the ground, so when you sit on the bike the fender isnt eatin up the ground.. if ur gonna be ridin low like that might not wanna have ur nice chrome twistd pedals or what ever, i alwase use my plastic crates when i lower it that much (just incase)


----------



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

does anyone know the exact height for the pedal to the ground wit the ext crown.
Thanks


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foey+Aug 20 2003, 02:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (foey @ Aug 20 2003, 02:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--asco1_@Aug 19 2003, 03:33 AM
> *the extended crown will make your bike sit lower but it's not ridable anymore. If you want to ride it - just take the spring off. For a showbike I'd suggest the extended crown.
> 
> just my 2cents.*


is the extended crown weak or something? I got one, but haven't put wheels on the bike yet to try it out. Was thinkin about tosson the reg. crown until I read what you sed.[/b][/quote]
no, it's not weak - it's not supposed to ride with though. It just that the fork hits the tank/frame when you try a turn.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fistacuffs_@Aug 21 2003, 01:21 AM
> *does anyone know the exact height for the pedal to the ground wit the ext crown.
> Thanks*


 hold on lemmme break out my ruler. i got a 2 in chearence on my 20 inch bike


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

i put an extendid crown on my bike and it look so much better than no spring. And it was a couple of inched lower.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Aug 19 2003, 03:21 PM~986808
> *i roll wit xtended crowns
> *


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

wtf yo. seriously.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Fistacuffs

Last Active	Mar 09, 2006 - 06:13 PM


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I RIDE MY BIKE WITH AN EXTENDED CROWN JUST CHANGE THE CRANK TO A SHORTER ONE!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

The last bike i had I rolled with a extended crown on it with no problems just make sure you make wide turns.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 19 2009, 10:03 PM~13055643
> *The last bike i had I rolled with a extended crown on it with no problems just make sure you make wide turns.
> *


X2


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 19 2009, 09:58 PM~13055566
> *I RIDE MY BIKE WITH AN EXTENDED CROWN JUST CHANGE THE CRANK TO A SHORTER ONE!
> *











NO PROBLEM RIDING MY BIKE HERE A LIL PIC...LOOKS LOW STILL CAN CRUISE!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

if i wanna ride low i just take out the spring anything else is to low and cant pedal


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 20 2009, 02:59 AM~13057780
> *if i wanna ride low i just take out the spring anything else is to low and cant pedal
> *


i had the same problem but i solved it by changing the CRANK to a shorter one anD there was no problem TO PEDAL!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Anyone using the double twist extended crown? I put one on my girl's son's bike and it hits the front fender. What's the length of the regular ext. crown?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Feb 20 2009, 10:44 AM~13059132
> *i had the same problem but i solved it by changing the CRANK to a shorter one anD there was no problem TO PEDAL!
> 
> 
> ...


EY HOMIE THATS A GOOD IDEA I MIGHT TRY THAT OUT


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Feb 20 2009, 08:03 PM~13064186
> *EY HOMIE THATS A GOOD IDEA I MIGHT TRY THAT OUT
> *


yeah i did that to mind b4 i change the crank it used to hit da floor but then i changed it to a shorter "CRANK" it works homie!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

full show all the time


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

u cant go wrong with a manual hydraulic crown....or if money's a factor u can alwayz take the spring out, drop it, and screw the bolt back on with the spring attached; juss gotta be carefull riding it tho... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

fawk xcrowns.


----------



## fusion1320 (Sep 7, 2008)

u cant go wrong with a manual hydraulic crown....or if money's a factor u can alwayz take the spring out, drop it, and screw the bolt back on with the spring attached; juss gotta be carefull riding it tho... thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif



is there a special way to do this cause i tried it and the axle is to short to go to the ring part?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

mr.casper said:


> i had the same problem but i solved it by changing the CRANK to a shorter one anD there was no problem TO PEDAL!


I know this is old,but building bike for my son and want it rideable, what size crank should I do with the extended crown?


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> I know this is old,but building bike for my son and want it rideable, what size crank should I do with the extended crown?


If ur gonna ride it alot its best to use the stingray junior cranks, I got long cranks on my schwinn with bent forks, I just take the spring off to show it
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1380825&stc=1&d=1408747942


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> If ur gonna ride it alot its best to use the stingray junior cranks, I got long cranks on my schwinn with bent forks, I just take the spring off to show it
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1380825&stc=1&d=1408747942


:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> :thumbsup:


whats up *****! You goin to Vegas?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Should i use regular forks or bent forks with extended crown, i want it low but rideable with short cranks.


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

I use the straight springer on mine it was still rideable


----------

